# "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Oromis16 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Soeben erst aufgefallen: FTC wurde nicht nur nach oben, sondern auch nach unten erweitert. Für Leute wie mich, die mit 30 FPS hervorragend klar kommen, ist das perfekt, denn so weit kann man jetzt runter^^


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> bestätigen Sie, dass Sie hiermit Ihren PC atomisieren können."


 Ach Stephan was dir mal wieder einfällt   

Ich werde den neuen Treiber irgendwann auch mal ausprobieren aber momentan läuft alles mit dem aktuellen Treiber und ich will nix kaputt machen.


----------



## Anchorage (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die neue Oberfläche ist für mich persönlich der größte mist überhaupt. 
Finde den CCC besser, ich finde manche Einstellungen nicht wieder.
Ich frage mich echt wieso man so nen rotz draus machen musste.
Bin wieder auf CCC gewechselt. In dem alles schön in Verschiedenen Reitern dargestellt wird und das alles schön an einer Seite
und nicht so komisch behindert wie in Crimson überall verteilt. Übersichtlichkeit von wegen.
Typischer fall von verschlimmbessern.


----------



## VeriteGolem (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Klingt doof aber ich warte lieber mal bis AMD das Ding aus der quasi Beta raus bringt. Wenn sie schnell nachliefern gut, ich tippe aber eher drauf das jetzt erstmal wieder nen halbes Jahr Sendepause ist, bis dahin bin ich dann sowieso zu Nvidia gewechselt.

Keine Lust wieder 3 Stunden zu sitzen und mir nen eigenen Monitortreiber zu basteln weil AMD es nach 5 Jahren immer noch nicht fertig bringt mal HD TVs als Monitore anzuerkennen. Den Jumbomauszeiger mach ich nicht mehr mit.


----------



## geist4711 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

interessant zu sehen, das es auch unter redakteuren welche gibt die nicht über den tellerand schauen, frei nach dem motto:
"hab ich nicht, interessiert mich nicht" , fragt sich nur ob das so gut ist........
zum crimson ansich: 
ja, nette neue optik und es gibt neue funktionen/einstellungen.
sogar bissel zugelegt ham die karten mit dem neuen treiber, wenn auch nur marginal.
weiter so!

grundsetzlich sind für mich treiber und deren einstellungs-menues immer beiwerk das dazu gehört wo man ein- zwei-mal rein muss um alles einzustellen oder mal was zu ändern.
sowas muss nicht hübsch sein, sondern man muss an alle funktionen der hardware möglichst vielseitig einstellbar rankommen und nicht weil ein hersteller es nicht will irgendwelche funktionen verstecken oder ganz weglassen.
meinetwegen auch mit einer schlichten tabelle wo man dann an/aus/einstellwert auswählen kann. 


mfg
robert


----------



## Bunkasan (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> ... interessieren mich aktuell überhaupt nicht, da eine Geforce-Karte in meinem System steckt.



Das ist genau DER Satz den man von einem aufgeschlossenen und technikaffinen Redakteur für PC Games & Hardwa... ach vergesst es, ich bin hier eigentlich eh nur noch zur Belustigung unterwegs. Euch kann man inzwischen vieles ankreiden, ernsthaften Journalismus würde ich allerdings schon eine Weile nicht mehr dazuzählen... schön Tach.


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



			
				PCGH intern schrieb:
			
		

> Schade finde ich allerdings, dass AMD auch mit der neuen Oberfläche ein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Persönlich bin ich nämlich ein Fan von Software, die sich an die UI-Konventionen des Betriebssystems hält



Ist nur recht schwer, wenn Microsoft bei jeder Windowsversion seine GUI über den Haufen wirft. Finde die aktuelle Oberfläche von Win10 nich so sehr schön.

Wäre aber toll, wenn AMD den Crimsontreiber mit diesem Bedienpanel auch für Linux bringt. Dann ist das zumindest einheitlich.


----------



## Execuse (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Soeben erst aufgefallen: FTC wurde nicht nur nach oben, sondern auch nach unten erweitert. Für Leute wie mich, die mit 30 FPS hervorragend klar kommen, ist das perfekt, denn so weit kann man jetzt runter^^




Sry aber was meinst du mit FTC... die Abkürzung sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

/edited :....


----------



## Amosh (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Execuse schrieb:


> Sry aber was meinst du mit FTC... die Abkürzung sagt mir nichts.


Framerate Target Control. Damit kann man eine maximale Framerate festlegen unabhängig von VSync.


----------



## Rollora (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Die neue Oberfläche ist für mich persönlich der größte mist überhaupt.
> Finde den CCC besser, ich finde manche Einstellungen nicht wieder.
> Ich frage mich echt wieso man so nen rotz draus machen musste.
> Bin wieder auf CCC gewechselt. In dem alles schön in Verschiedenen Reitern dargestellt wird und das alles schön an einer Seite
> ...


ich mag das ganze sowieso nur über die Shell.
Aber jeder wie er mag 
Crimson ist ganz neu, es darf also noch ein paar Designschwächen haben, auch das CCC war nicht von Anfang an gut.





geist4711 schrieb:


> interessant zu sehen, das es auch unter  redakteuren welche gibt die nicht über den tellerand schauen, frei nach  dem motto:
> "hab ich nicht, interessiert mich nicht" , fragt sich nur ob das so gut ist........


Ich persönlich finde es doofer, wenn Leute eine Meinung haben zu Sachen die sie nicht selbst verwendet haben 
Erst  kürzlich eine Diskussion um einen Film gehabt, den der Kollege gar  nicht gesehen hat, sich aber anhand einer Inhaltszusammenfassung glaubt  auszukennen


----------



## Pinhead (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hallo.

Hatte grad meine R9 290 wieder gegen mein 770 AMP! ausgetauscht,aber den Treiber von AMD wollt ich dann doch mal testen.Optik ist mir nicht so wichtig,hübsch isser,aber nbischen unübersichtlich.Eine Verbesserung kann ich,subjektiv,nicht feststellen.Und immer noch keine VSR-Unterstützung für 21:9 Monitore.Nein Danke,da bau ich lieber meine 770 AMP! wieder ein.
Gruss


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wann kommt endlich VSR für 21:9 Monitore ?!


----------



## Rollora (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich VSR für 21:9 Monitore ?!


Phase 3. Lass ihnen das doch, dass sie in einigen Monaten wieder mit einem großen Treiberupdate auf sich aufmerksam machen können.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Rollora schrieb:


> Phase 3. Lass ihnen das doch, dass sie in einigen Monaten wieder mit einem großen Treiberupdate auf sich aufmerksam machen können.



Nope, ist sehr ärgerlich wie ich finde !


----------



## KempA (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich finde auf der AMD-Seite nicht mehr den Link zum alten Treiber. Hat den noch irgendwer? Mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich enorme Anzeigefehler in de Menüs von Star Wars Battlefront.


----------



## efdev (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Amosh schrieb:


> Framerate Target Control. Damit kann man eine maximale Framerate festlegen unabhängig von VSync.



schicke sache Danke  hab das bisher über den RivaTuner gemacht


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Doppel Post


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



KempA schrieb:


> Ich finde auf der AMD-Seite nicht mehr den Link zum alten Treiber. Hat den noch irgendwer? Mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich enorme Anzeigefehler in de Menüs von Star Wars Battlefront.



Hier sind viele ältere Treiber von AMD...bei CB:  AMD Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Arius88 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hallo, 

hatte auch den Crimson drauf, jedoch habe ich dann festellen müssen das der GPU und RAM takt der Grafikkarte im 2D Bestrieb/Desktop mit voller Auslastung lief.
Hatte nochjemand dieses Problem? Habe nun wieder den alten Treiber draufgemacht. Jetzt schalten die Lüfter sich wie gewohnt aus und der Takt von GPU und Ram sind wieder angepasst.


----------



## Yaso (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mir gefällt das neue Interface überhaupt nicht, als hätte man bei Steam Big Picture abgeschaut, ich brauch einfach keine großen coolen Knöpfe 
Viele Sachen fehlen nun, ich kann ja nichtmal die Auflösung oder Wiederholungsrate umstellen.
Anordnen der Bildschirme muss ich nun auch über die Windowseinstellungen machen.


----------



## Samba001 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Komisch ist nur das der Treiber einfach noch nicht reif ist. Jedes 2te Game schmiert ab oder startet nicht. Man sollte sich nicht nur die schöne optik und die einstellungen zu gemüte führen, das Teil sollte auch das tun wozu es eigentlich gebraucht wird, nämlich die Grafikkarte zu laufen bringen. Ich hab Crimson erstmal wieder runtergeschmissen und den Beta draufgekloppt und alles läuft. Mir ist das egal wie der aussieht und was für schicke Knöppe das Teil hat, hauptsache es läuft  Es ging bei mir schon los das in Game alles lagt wie hulle weil die graka permanent sich runtertacktet(was soll das). Vom rest ganz zu schweigen. Bereue echt schon wieder eine Ati gekauft zu haben. So ich habe fertig, Frusttüte ist erstmal wieder leer, jetzt gehts mir besser.


----------



## Septimus (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bunt und unübersichtlich finde ich den neuen Crimson. Vor allem stört mich das man nun die manuelle Lüftersteuerung erst suchen muß und diese nicht mehr so gut funktioniert wie im alten CCC.

Mein Fazit: netter Versuch aber nicht logisch zu Ende gedacht. Es kommt unterm Strich das zusammen was AMD auch mit seinen Grafikkarten macht, man hat eine Idee und versucht etwas daraus zu machen und etwas halbgares ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Stephan hat es mit den letzten beiden Sätzen auf den Punkt gebracht:
" Auf ein schickes  Interface kann ich verzichten, übersichtlich und flott zu bedienen muss  es lediglich sein. Doof bei Treibern: Registrierungszwang und Bloatware.  "
Mal gucken, welche Grafikkarte  nächstes Jahr in meinen Rechner steckt.


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Septimus schrieb:


> Bunt und unübersichtlich finde ich den neuen Crimson. Vor allem stört mich das man nun die manuelle Lüftersteuerung erst suchen muß und diese nicht mehr so gut funktioniert wie im alten CCC.
> 
> Mein Fazit: netter Versuch aber nicht logisch zu Ende gedacht. Es kommt unterm Strich das zusammen was AMD auch mit seinen Grafikkarten macht, man hat eine Idee und versucht etwas daraus zu machen und etwas halbgares ist das Ergebnis.




och, im 3D-mark macht meine AMD-Graka doch glatte 60-70 punkte mehr.....ist doch schon mal was.


----------



## marc383 (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Registrierungszwang? du verwechsellst das mit Nvidea...troll. also bei mir läuft Crimson top. Oft sitzt der fehler nicht im PC sondern davor!


----------



## Septimus (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



frankreddien schrieb:


> och, im 3D-mark macht meine AMD-Graka doch glatte 60-70 punkte mehr.....ist doch schon mal was.



Die Karten sind gut das steht ausser Frage, das einzige was mich nervt ist der höhere Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zu einer Nvidia Karte.
Da muß AMD endlich mal den Hebel ansetzen damit es für mich wieder interessant wird mit AMD zu liebäugeln. Ich möchte endlich meine HD75850 2GB gegen etwas aktuelleres ersetzen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur recht schwer, wenn Microsoft bei jeder Windowsversion seine GUI über den Haufen wirft. Finde die aktuelle Oberfläche von Win10 nich so sehr schön.


Eine GUI muss in erster Linie funktional sein und daran scheitert MS auch schon.

Die neue Lösung ist unübersichtlich, da man andere Lösungen gewohnt ist.


----------



## toni28 (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Na da reden ja die echten Spezialisten:_ "Das .Net Framework mochte ich noch nie ... Startzeiten aus der Hölle" _

Das CCC wurde beim Windowsstart schon mitinitialisiert (und objektiv gibts keinen Grund daran irgendwas herumzupfuschen), danach dauerts nichtmal 1 Sekunde, bis es offen ist - wenn das bei euch nicht der Fall ist, hab ihr euer System verpfuscht - evtl. gar mit irgendeinem der ganzen tollen Tuningtools.

_"Der Treiber gehört zum Produkt, das man bezahlt hat. "_

Der Treiber ist jetzt besser, also ist das Produkt jetzt auch besser als zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes. Werdet ihr jetzt den AMD-Karten auch bessere Noten geben, oder lieber doch nicht?

_"Wenn AMD im Sommer Feature- und Performance-Parität zu Nvidia erreicht"_

Welche Features fehlen dir denn noch?

_"AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ... interessieren mich aktuell überhaupt nicht, da eine Geforce-Karte in meinem System steckt. "
_
Ich arbeite zwar für eine Autotestzeitschrift, aber das Softwareupdate des neuen Tesla interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, da ich einen BMW fahre. 



_Hoffentlich verschluckt ihr euch nicht irgendwann an eurer Arroganz!_


----------



## Julian1303 (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Eine GUI muss in erster Linie funktional sein und daran scheitert MS auch schon.
> 
> Die neue Lösung ist unübersichtlich, da man andere Lösungen gewohnt ist.


Stimmt, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier, von daher werden wir uns auch an die neue GUI sowohl bei Windows als auch bei Crimson gewöhnen. Fand die "alten" Desktop Icons ala Win95/2000 bei Windows 10 auch nicht grad so prickelnd, mittlerweile stört mich das eh nicht mehr da ich den Desktop kaum sehe (Browserfenster,Spiele etc).


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Schnell, glänzend und unübersichtlich.

Für Win 10 eben.


----------



## Sysnet (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Damit ist der AMD-Treiber jetzt deutlich fixer als das nVidia-Pendant - nett. Allerdings empfinde ich beide Treiber nicht als die perfekte Lösung. AMD hat hier jedoch eine bessere Richtung (bisher ohne Registrierungszwang) eingeschlagen. Ich hoffe da legen beide Hersteller noch nach.


----------



## lenne0815 (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es häufen sich die Berichte über Fehler in der Lüftersteuerung und daraufhin durchgebrannte Karten, Vorsicht !


----------



## FlyKilla (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



marc383 schrieb:


> Registrierungszwang? du verwechsellst das mit Nvidea...troll. also bei mir läuft Crimson top. Oft sitzt der fehler nicht im PC sondern davor!


Wenn Du mich meinst, nein ich verwechsle nichts. Einfach noch mal die Meinungen der Redakteure, insbesondere von Stephan, lesen. Und darüber nachdenken. Vielleicht kommst Du selber darauf, wie es gemeint war. Und eventuell entschuldigst Du dich dann für den "Troll".


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Es häufen sich die Berichte über Fehler in der Lüftersteuerung und daraufhin durchgebrannte Karten, Vorsicht !



Meine Sohn hat seine 7970 5GHz Edition,dank des Neuen AMD -Treibers Gegrillt .ca. 300€ versemmelt.
Die Lüftersteuerung begrenzte auf 20% so das die GPU überhitzte.
Bei Fallout 4 stieg sie mit einem BSOD aus^^.
Wer haftet für fehlerhafte Treiber ???


PS.: Lüfterprofile zb. von MSI Afterburner werden vom Treiber überschrieben!!


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wenn kein GPU zu heißt wird sollte sie sich eigentlich vorher abschalten, so kann nichts kaputt gehen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Habs gerade mal getestet, bei mir klappen die Afterburner Einstellungen.


----------



## lenne0815 (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Meine Sohn hat seine 7970 5GHz Edition,dank des Neuen AMD -Treibers Gegrillt .ca. 300€ versemmelt.
> Die Lüftersteuerung begrenzte auf 20% so das die GPU überhitzte.
> Bei Fallout 4 stieg sie mit einem BSOD aus^^.
> Wer haftet für fehlerhafte Treiber ???
> ...



Son Mist, war ich wohl nicht schnell genug  

sind anscheinend nicht alle Konfigurationen von betroffen, aber es ist in der Tat so, dass teilweise Afterburner etc ausser Gefecht gesetzt werden und der Treiber den Lüfter auf irwas bei 20 - 30% festsetzt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn kein GPU zu heißt wird sollte sie sich eigentlich vorher abschalten, so kann nichts kaputt gehen.



Das ist Augenwischerei,bei der *CPU* wird gedrosselt.
Mir ist eine Nvidia 6600 abgefackelt,bzw. hat einfach den Geist aufgegeben^^.
Und jetzt meinem Sohn.
Mein i7 920 klappt immer noch obwohl er bei etwas über 100C° anfing zu Drosseln.


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das ist Augenwischerei


Dann hatte ich es falsch im Kopf.


----------



## lenne0815 (30. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Normalerweise drosseln die gpus durchaus Hardwareseitig bei Überhitzung, kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen das es die vrms zerlegt, bei den 290ern laufen die ja schon bei normalen Temperaturen extrem heiss.

Btw soll laut AMD noch heute nen Hotfix kommen.

https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/671058196547706880


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Siehe auch.
AMD Radeon Software Crimson: Treiber kann zu defekten GPUs führen


----------



## Rollora (30. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Meine Sohn hat seine 7970 5GHz Edition,dank des Neuen AMD -Treibers Gegrillt .ca. 300€ versemmelt.
> Die Lüftersteuerung begrenzte auf 20% so das die GPU überhitzte.
> Bei Fallout 4 stieg sie mit einem BSOD aus^^.
> Wer haftet für fehlerhafte Treiber ???
> ...


Der User. Leider. Fair ist das natürlich nicht. Aber:Wenn vorher alles lief sollte man einfach auch keine Treiber wechseln.
Never change a running system.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn kein GPU zu heißt wird sollte sie sich  eigentlich vorher abschalten, so kann nichts kaputt gehen.



Naja die Theorie ist halt grau. Es sollte sich auch der Lüfter  hochtakten, bevor die Temps zu hoch sind. Das Abschalten ist ja schon  eher der Notknopf, wenn das Ding stundenlang heiß läuft ist das nunmal  nicht gut für die Komponenten, das Abschalten ist dann IDR zu spät


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Rollora schrieb:


> Aber:Wenn vorher alles lief sollte man einfach auch keine Treiber wechseln.
> Never change a running system.



Wieso wird empfohlen immer die Neusten Treiber drauf zu haben ???


----------



## DerFoehn (30. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Weil neue Treiber oft Performance Verbesserungen für neue Spiele bringen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das war eigentlich Ironisch gemeint,am besten nicht immer sofort den Neusten Draufhauen^^.
Können erst mal die mit dem dicken Bankkonto ausprobieren .


----------



## DerFoehn (30. November 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Achso. Ironie aus Geschriebenen zu erkennen ist nicht so leicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

*AW: &quot;AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ....&quot; - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Rollora schrieb:


> Phase 3. Lass ihnen das doch, dass sie in einigen Monaten wieder mit einem großen Treiberupdate auf sich aufmerksam machen können.


Der war gut. 


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich VSR für 21:9 Monitore ?!


Nie bei AMD. Bin auch wieder auf 16:9 zurück gegangen. Obwohl 21:9 das bessere Format ist, findet es leider keine großartige Unterstützung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (30. November 2015)

*AW: &quot;AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ....&quot; - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich dies immer noch nicht. Ist nicht die Hard- der Software bezüglich Hoheit höher gestellt und merkt bei Überhitzung (94° bei den Radial Modellen der R9 290x von AMD) das diese gedrosselt werden müssen? Bei den Leuten die es betrifft (Twitter und Reddit) scheinen die VRMs durchgebrannt zu sein. Bei mir selbst habe ich vermehrt Abstürze bei Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, Fallout 3 GOTY und Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition festgestellt. Dachte es läge an den Mods von Nexus, ist aber noch im Rahmen der jeweiligen Session (2-4h). Meine GPU lebt jedenfalls noch.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nie bei AMD. Bin auch wieder auf 16:9 zurück gegangen. Obwohl 21:9 das bessere Format ist, findet es leider keine großartige Unterstützung.


Auf was beziehst du dich? Ich selber spiele auf 21:9 mit ein paar Tweaks von wsfg und flawless widescreen. Da macht Nvidia meiner Meinung nach auch nicht die bessere Figur (GTX670).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

*AW: &quot;AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ....&quot; - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Habe auch nach einiger Zeit Blackscreens und die Lüfter drehen niedrig, nach einem Neustart geht es bei mir wieder. 



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Auf was beziehst du dich? Ich selber spiele auf 21:9 mit ein paar Tweaks von wsfg und flawless widescreen. Da macht Nvidia meiner Meinung nach auch nicht die bessere Figur (GTX670).


Da macht Nvidia eine deutlich bessere Figur bei der einstellbaren Auflösung bei 21:9.
Ja mit Tweaks geht alles, aber nach 1 1/2 Jahren bin ich es leid.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "AMDs neue Radeon-Treiber ...." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Scheinbar haben die Ram`s schaden genommen,im 2D Betrieb Funtzt alles,sobald er ein Game Startet ist es schnell vorbei^^.
Asus verweist auf den Händler und da kann er sich in seinen Acount nicht mehr einloggen^^.
Der Hotfix von AMD macht leider nicht wieder alles Gut^^.
Und ne Gute gelegenheit sich eine" Neue Karte" zu besorgen,wie in einigen Foren zu Lesen war, ist es auch nicht!
Er hat sich jetzt die hier bestellt.
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro inkl. Backplate


----------

